# Western PA - SHTF for many right now



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am located in Clearfield county close to Jefferson county... we are having sever flooding in low areas around the area and lots of streams and other waterways overflowing their banks.. 
People area leaving their homes, county sheriffs are asking people to stay home if they can
folks are going on facebook asking for sump pumps and help

My place is pretty high up but we do have a small creek/crick close to our house (less then 50 feet) it was up about 1 foot higher then normal but still 2 feet below the top of the bank. 

We (My family) are high and dry - - - others not so much, We will have to see who needs assistance tomorrow.

Last time we had flooding..I was on a job site and once I got to within 3 miles of my house we (co-worker and I) were stopped for over 4 hours trying to wait for the water to go down so I could get home...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Stay safe! We just finished hurricane / tropical storm #11 for this season in Hawaii.
Lots of flooding and more storms to go this season. Gonna set a new record.
"Turn around, don't drown" and Flash flood warnings almost every day last few months.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds familiar. we had our house a few years ago in the water for 3 month. One of the reasons to start prepping.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I’m right under it, more than three and a half inches down already. Stay safe out there.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

double post


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be careful and NEVER drive through a road covered with running water.

(Although I've broken that rule many times...be safe!)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My best in staying safe.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bone dry for almost two months and now 5 inches or so in two days. Lots of basements will be flooding with the earth so hard and the hilly terrain.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Several creeks normally only 2 or 3 feet across are a couple of football fields wide. Farmers were cutting fences so cows could escape the flooding and move to high ground in places.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Having some rain here as well... this is Portland Maine (back bay area) at noon today.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

If PA is getting the rain that passed through here last night, Good Luck. I had a hard time getting my daughter to work only two miles away and my son's school closed due to flooding. My house is fine, but I can get cut off pretty quickly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Having some rain here as well... this is Portland Maine (back bay area) at noon today.


You are getting pounded.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it's coming this way. There's rain in the forecast for a straight week.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

This is a link to what I watch on the computer if we have a storm headed our way.
Hurricane JOAQUIN


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am truly greatful to live just down the road from a huge **** ( on the dry side) we won't be flooded out again


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jaydendyck1 said:


> I am truly grateful to live just down the road from a huge **** ( on the dry side) we won't be flooded out again


I use to live next to a huge ****.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Did she slap you?


----------

